# Addition to a Hip Roof home



## AndyWRS

Are you allowed to build that close to the tree - 2'5" ?

No eves ?



> The valleys, specifically on the left side when facing the extension is where I see could be troublesome especially where the end of the valley converges with the bottom of the ridgeline


I think you ment Hip...the bottom of the valley doesnt converge at the ridgeline. Its an odd transition, i would try to rework it.


----------



## AndyWRS

*typical roof plan*

The roof plan in my house6 would be more typcial of what i see.

In house6b i took the eve i put in to the first option and removed it, i also added the chimney to show the location with the new roof line. 

If you show me what eve detail you currently have on the home i can add it.


----------



## Burgieman

Hi there,

Yes I meant hip and valley converging at the eaves. As for the tree it's a 1000 year old redwood and the home was 8" from it prior to my chinking out the corner of the extension. The extension was grandfathered in back in te 70's so I'm just adding another 500 year gap to the tree and house becoming one again. 
The walls will remain tr same as current dimensions. The current shed roof has the corner cut off to accommodate. 

As for the eaves. Currently the original Hip too overhangs just 8" or so and connects with a terrible transition to the 8" of she'd roof overhang. The shed roof eave follows the downward slope of the shed roof. One of the Main reasons to this roofline change is to prevent all the watershed from the main house and the extension from running down one plain to the upside of the house (uphill) and then seeping throught he foundation back downhill. A French drain and concrete perimeter foundation are also being added and previously I was going to go with a gable roof over the extension but the gable clashes with the current hip roof and covered wraparound deck. So that's the long story . Attached is a pic if the current roof from above.


----------



## Burgieman

OK so here are some pics of the shed roof cleaned off. You can see where the hip meets the old extension roof. I tried to add to the skp file but its easier to see in a picture below. The hip sort of made a 30 deg turn into the shed roof line and cut into the shed roof eave. Without extending the ridge for the new roof over the extension all the way up to the existing ridge (it would mean a total of about 10' vertical gain on the lower end of the shed roof) I was hoping to keep it a lower roof...

I added a shot of what I'd like to achieve but of course this roof doesn't have the hip on the far side for the valley to converge into...


----------



## Burgieman

Look at the silver vent (which will be removed) The centre of the base of the flashing is roughly the mid point of the extension wall connected to the main house. So the would be where the new ridge would start and valleys to left and right downwards.


----------

